# New to traditional archery...tips?



## grizzlyadams3000 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello, 

I'm new to traditional archery (and this forum), I was hoping I could get some tips. I've been hunting for about 20 years off and on but always with a rifle or shotgun. I'm still not even settled on whether I want to start with a recurve or longbow (though I have been watching tons of youtube videos on them). 

Also, I'm in the Atlanta area if anyone knows of any good places to try out bows and even take a few classes. 

Thanks!


Edit: Just learned how to use the search function and found some great threads for beginners!


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 10, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and a great hobby you've decided to pursue.  Im fairly new to the stick bows also.  3rd year.  Compound hunted till #100 died and then I made the switch to a recurve.  Big challenging learning curve but Im loving every minute of it.  It has brought back the thrill and fun of hunting for me.  Hope it does the same for you.  Since you've found the search on this forum you should have all the advice you need.


----------



## boissage (Oct 10, 2016)

You should try to go to some shoots when the season ends. N Ga Traditional Archery is in Gainesville. You might consider joining Traditional Bowhunters of Ga as well. If you want to make your own primitive bow then try South Ga Traditional and Primitive Archery in Ellaville.  Hatchet Dan will get you started on a bow. Shoots start back in January.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 10, 2016)

Think close and then get closer. I can't say that strongly enough. Consistently successful trad hunters( and I haven't been one lately) are good shots, but they set up to get slam dunk shots. They find THE main tree the deer are feeding under, or The primary crossing of a ditch or creek and set up for a 10 or 15 yard shot.

The first year I hunted trad I killed 2 deer and missed 9. I can't believe I just admitted that. I was setting up with a compound mentality and was taking shots I had no business taking. I was hunting areas instead of specific spots. Took me a while but this I learned: out of a tree stand at live deer,20 yards is a LONG way.

This stuff will make you a better hunter, no doubt about it. Welcome!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 11, 2016)

Todd Cook said:


> Think close and then get closer. I can't say that strongly enough. Consistently successful trad hunters( and I haven't been one lately) are good shots, but they set up to get slam dunk shots. They find THE main tree the deer are feeding under, or The primary crossing of a ditch or creek and set up for a 10 or 15 yard shot.
> 
> The first year I hunted trad I killed 2 deer and missed 9. I can't believe I just admitted that. I was setting up with a compound mentality and was taking shots I had no business taking. I was hunting areas instead of specific spots. Took me a while but this I learned: out of a tree stand at live deer,20 yards is a LONG way.
> 
> This stuff will make you a better hunter, no doubt about it. Welcome!



Yes I started deer hunting/archery after a 30 year break and of course dove off the high-dive head first by going traditional, from the ground, public land (sort of, an army base). Beginning my fourth year, no success yet but my skillset grows daily!  About 20 yards being a long way? My second year hunting I had my first official no doubt about it slam-dunk "shot opportunity" but didn't take it due to "second guessing" myself. I saw two does (about 100 pounds, maybe slightly smaller) from about 80 yards and working their way along the big curve which would take them right past me. The spot where should pass is 15 yards away, with them popping up from a blind corner where there is no way they can see me until it's too late for them. And I had trees blocking their vision - what can go wrong? 
So the deer did everything they were supposed to do like they read my script and rehearsed it. But for some reason those 100 pound does looked the size of a rabbit!  All I could think was "I can't hit that tiny kill zone! They must be further away than I think - they can't be on that trail! They look so tiny! How can they shrink?"  So I passed up the shot. After I was done hunting I paced it off and they were indeed exactly 
where they needed to be. Sometimes I still kick myself over it.  But in retrospect it gave me confidence because I studied terrain features, did the recon, built the natural ground blind, etc.etc. (thanks army training!) and the deer showed up as predicted - which is 90 percent of the equation in this game. And this incident inspired me to practice, practice, practice with my bow so those deer don't seem to shrink anymore.


----------



## grizzlyadams3000 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I'll definitely be checking out the N Ga Traditional Archery once the season is out and also eventually look into making my own primitive bow as I think that's the way I'll eventually be going. For now, I'm thinking about getting my feet wet with a Sammick Sage Takedown Recurve since it seems like a good inexpensive first timers bow. 

Todd...thanks for the tip on that. That's the whole reason I wanted to get into traditional archery was to force myself to become a better hunter, to learn to get in closer and be on the spot rather than just in the area. I'll take your advice to heart for certain!

One thing I'm having an issue with is I'm currently living in Atlanta since my line of work keeps me in the city but I can't seem to find a good place to get practice in at. Does anyone know of any good areas I can use for target practice within 30-40 minutes of the city?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 16, 2016)

Samick Sage is a good bow. Samick has several bows almost exactly like the Sage for the same price, but for some reason the Sage is more well known. I guess word-of-mouth got around fast so that model just gained momentum. It might be thought of as beginners bow but it will do everything a more expensive bow will. I had a Samick SLB longbow (sold it because at the time it was too heavy draw weight for me) that was incredibly quiet and accurate at a low price too.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Oct 17, 2016)

Do you have a backyard or garage? Shoot there! Set up a backstop. Fill a big box with grocery bags and shoot at it! Start five feet away and when you are grouping good move back to ten. You can usually get to at least 7-8 yards inside a garage before opening the door. And the neighbors, even in town will be more intrigued that worried about the arrows. Traditional bows just aren't menacing. Shoot at least a quiver every day. I typically shoot between 4 and 16 arrows a day. That's it. I was shooting an old Golden Eagle something or other that a buddy gave me and upped my first trad deer with it, cedar arrow and all. I bought a Vista Sage(Sammick) and have been shooting it non stop (see above) and love it. I am saving up for a Custom now later on, but this one shoots! Without looking I believe there are a few 3D courses run by the state around Atlanta also. That is the most fun way to practice.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 17, 2016)

Curvebow05 said:


> Do you have a backyard or garage? Shoot there! Set up a backstop. Fill a big box with grocery bags and shoot at it! Start five feet away and when you are grouping good move back to ten. You can usually get to at least 7-8 yards inside a garage before opening the door. And the neighbors, even in town will be more intrigued that worried about the arrows. Traditional bows just aren't menacing. Shoot at least a quiver every day. I typically shoot between 4 and 16 arrows a day. That's it. I was shooting an old Golden Eagle something or other that a buddy gave me and upped my first trad deer with it, cedar arrow and all. I bought a Vista Sage(Sammick) and have been shooting it non stop (see above) and love it. I am saving up for a Custom now later on, but this one shoots! Without looking I believe there are a few 3D courses run by the state around Atlanta also. That is the most fun way to practice.



Good advice about practicing in your yard or other small area. I have seen a lot of youtube videos where people made safe places to shoot in some pretty small areas. Even a garage can work for practicing your form until you can get to place to practice with more distance. Yeah 3D is fun HOWEVER if they don't have back-stops you will spend a fortune in lost arrows.


----------

